# Having a hard time finding a Scott Der hanger- For Solace Disc/Addict CX



## bootsie_cat (Jan 7, 2005)

I was wondering if anyone could help me to find a specific Scott derailleur hanger?
It is from a 2016 Scott Addict CX10- but from what I understand it is the same as the hanger for a Solace disc 2016.
I have tried Scott shops and also Scott sales reps- Has not been available from November until now.
They are saying April- but I don't have confidence that one will appear in April.
Any help is appreciated.


----------



## redondoaveb (Jan 16, 2011)

bootsie_cat said:


> I was wondering if anyone could help me to find a specific Scott derailleur hanger?
> It is from a 2016 Scott Addict CX10- but from what I understand it is the same as the hanger for a Solace disc 2016.
> I have tried Scott shops and also Scott sales reps- Has not been available from November until now.
> They are saying April- but I don't have confidence that one will appear in April.
> Any help is appreciated.


Have you tried Wheels Manufacturing?


----------



## bootsie_cat (Jan 7, 2005)

Yes- tried that 1st.
Also tried that other company that makes steel hangers.


----------

